# Balikbayan privilege expiring next month



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

With the COVID-19 situation not getting better any time soon, what are my options with a balikbayan privilege expiring next month? I wanna know if any expats have gone thru a similar situation recently. Is it possible to extend it for another year? Will I have to pay extension fees?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

heftymagician said:


> With the COVID-19 situation not getting better any time soon, what are my options with a balikbayan privilege expiring next month? I wanna know if any expats have gone thru a similar situation recently. Is it possible to extend it for another year? Will I have to pay extension fees?


I think you just convert to a tourist visa paying the appropriate fees. You can get another 2 years. If you leave you can't get back on a BB and gets very complicated.


----------



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I think you just convert to a tourist visa paying the appropriate fees. You can get another 2 years. If you leave you can't get back on a BB and gets very complicated.


That is true. I can leave but I can't come back until I apply for a visa. From what I heard, visa applications are also suspended. This is such a stressful situation to be in and I wish this COVID-19 never happened


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

heftymagician said:


> That is true. I can leave but I can't come back until I apply for a visa. From what I heard, visa applications are also suspended. This is such a stressful situation to be in and I wish this COVID-19 never happened


I've not tried it but I think you may get 6 months at a time. You need a trip to you local BI. My BB would have been up in about 2 weeks but had to leave because of a family bereavement. Scheduled to fly back 1 st Jan.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If not else, you can go for a 13a. With such you have chance too to get in again if you leave if you have family staying in Phils.
With 13a you never need to leave, you can stay for ever (if you follow the demands and pay the fees). 
13a cost some but is more convinient without covid too.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> If not else, you can go for a 13a. With such you have chance too to get in again if you leave if you have family staying in Phils.
> With 13a you never need to leave, you can stay for ever (if you follow the demands and pay the fees).
> 13a cost some but is more convinient without covid too.


13a's are not being processed in London currently, I don't know where else is affected.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> If not else, you can go for a 13a. With such you have chance too to get in again if you leave if you have family staying in Phils.
> With 13a you never need to leave, you can stay for ever (if you follow the demands and pay the fees).
> 13a cost some but is more convinient without covid too.


I believe Hefty is saying he is in the Philippines and his Balikbayan is expiring soon. So he has the option of applying for a 13a as they are being issued in the Philippines. However, if he is close to the end of the BB he may have to get a tourist extension while the 13a is being processed. BI will advise if he does.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I believe Hefty is saying he is in the Philippines and his Balikbayan is expiring soon. So he has the option of applying for a 13a as they are being issued in the Philippines. However, if he is close to the end of the BB he may have to get a tourist extension while the 13a is being processed. BI will advise if he does.


Yes I understand Hefty is in the Philippines, as 13a is not being processed abroad I was wondering if they were also suspended in the Philippines.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That would be my thoughts on how to proceed - get extension and then start processing for 13A. 

Kinda makes one wonder just how many have been boxed in by this situation and how many are just letting it go to overstay and deal with it when this is all over. You know that at one point they did say to just stay put and catch up your immigration/visa status within 30 days of restrictions being lifted, don't know if this still applies or not. Could be some folks getting into a hurtful situation. 

Seems to me a trip to BI is in order, the sooner the better.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hefty does not appear to be in the Philippines... Welcome to the forum and I'd contact the Philippine Consulate in your region. 

If you could tell us more about yourself, such as your age or if you have a disability pension, former military, we might be able to recommend the correct Visa for you or like mentioned above talk directly with the Philippine Embassy in your country.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I suppouse he is in the Philippines by he has Balinkbayan expiring next month.

So apply for 13a now 
and tourist visa if 13a isn't ready before the Balinkbayan expire.

Concerning just wait and solve it later BI seem to have BEEN kind concerning that during thhe first months when many offices were closed, but I BELIEVE more back to normal since it became less panic concerning covid. Overstays are never good to avoid future problems.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If you apply for a 13a now it will be next year before that is approved. I applied for one in March and I doubt it will be approved before my BB expires in December.


----------



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Hefty does not appear to be in the Philippines... Welcome to the forum and I'd contact the Philippine Consulate in your region.
> 
> If you could tell us more about yourself, such as your age or if you have a disability pension, former military, we might be able to recommend the correct Visa for you or like mentioned above talk directly with the Philippine Embassy in your country.


Apologies for the late introduction. I'm not married to a Filipina. More or less I'm a former filipino citizen. Grew up in the USA. Naturalized before the age of 18. I've always entered in the Philippines under BB every year. In fact, I was suppose to return to the USA this year but ultimately flights keep getting cancelled. Really annoying playing chicken and egg with these airlines.

I thought I'd ask here on this forum for other opinions before heading out to my local BI if any expats under BB are going through a similar issue. It is hard to find any info about people under BB, especially those that are stuck here in the Philippines. I tried giving my local satellite BI a call but no dice.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

heftymagician said:


> Apologies for the late introduction. I'm not married to a Filipina. More or less I'm a former filipino citizen. Grew up in the USA. Naturalized before the age of 18. I've always entered in the Philippines under BB every year. In fact, I was suppose to return to the USA this year but ultimately flights keep getting cancelled. Really annoying playing chicken and egg with these airlines.
> 
> I thought I'd ask here on this forum for other opinions before heading out to my local BI if any expats under BB are going through a similar issue. It is hard to find any info about people under BB, especially those that are stuck here in the Philippines. I tried giving my local satellite BI a call but no dice.


Please update here if you get any info!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

heftymagician said:


> It is hard to find any info about people under BB, especially those that are stuck here in the Philippines.


Foreigners with BB being in Phils aren't stucked there, because it's allowed to go to the country they have passport from, and can go for a 13a. 
It's foreigners living in Philsn not married to Filipinas but being elsewhere, who are stuckied in wrong place. 

I suppouse there are no special info about BB since covid because the old info is valid but extension of BB can't be done as before by such travel can't be done.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Foreigners with BB being in Phils aren't stucked there, because it's allowed to go to the country they have passport from, and can go for a 13a.
> It's foreigners living in Philsn not married to Filipinas but being elsewhere, who are stuckied in wrong place.
> 
> I suppouse there are no special info about BB since covid because the old info is valid but extension of BB can't be done as before by such travel can't be done.


Your can travel but you will return as a tourist plus all of the quarantine hassle.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Consulate/Embassy*



heftymagician said:


> Apologies for the late introduction. I'm not married to a Filipina. More or less I'm a former filipino citizen. Grew up in the USA. Naturalized before the age of 18. I've always entered in the Philippines under BB every year. In fact, I was suppose to return to the USA this year but ultimately flights keep getting cancelled. Really annoying playing chicken and egg with these airlines.
> 
> I thought I'd ask here on this forum for other opinions before heading out to my local BI if any expats under BB are going through a similar issue. It is hard to find any info about people under BB, especially those that are stuck here in the Philippines. I tried giving my local satellite BI a call but no dice.


I've either tried messaging or calling and I've been able to get in touch both ways. Heftymagician we probably wont' have too many members on our forum with your situation so it would be a new one. 

Another way.... Contact the Philippine of Immigration official website here through Facebook, that's what I use for either messaging or phone calls and they do answer you back, here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

heftymagician said:


> With the COVID-19 situation not getting better any time soon, what are my options with a balikbayan privilege expiring next month? I wanna know if any expats have gone thru a similar situation recently. Is it possible to extend it for another year? Will I have to pay extension fees?


My BB expired 3 weeks ago. I renewed with a 6 month visit visa. Good now till Feb 2021


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Your can travel but you will return as a tourist plus all of the quarantine hassle.


 But the Philippines don't let foreigners in without long stay Visa AND family in the Philippines as 13a (if I and others have understood it corect). 
I thought SRRV get in too but I got corrected to they aren't accoring to 15 august (?) official message.



hogrider said:


> My BB expired 3 weeks ago. I renewed with a 6 month visit visa. Good now till Feb 2021


There we got the answer :thumb:

But NOTE. He is IN the Philippines allready, so he don't have the problem to get in as some others have.


----------



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

hogrider said:


> My BB expired 3 weeks ago. I renewed with a 6 month visit visa. Good now till Feb 2021


That's nice! How much did you end up paying for six months? I was thinking of going 6 months extension as well which I hope by then things are under control.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> But the Philippines don't let foreigners in without long stay Visa AND family in the Philippines as 13a (if I and others have understood it corect).
> I thought SRRV get in too but I got corrected to they aren't accoring to 15 august (?) official message.
> 
> 
> ...


If he is on a BB, that makes him a spouse so yes he is allowed to enter the Philippines with a newly acquired visit visa.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> If he is on a BB, that makes him a spouse so yes he is allowed to enter the Philippines with a newly acquired visit visa.


Does not need to be a spouse to be on BB! Extract from BI webpage FAQ: 1. Who are eligible under Balikbayan Program?


a. A Balikbayan, who may be either one of the following:

i. A Filipino citizen who has been continuously out of the Philippines for a period of at least one (1) year;

ii. A Filipino overseas worker;

iii. A former Filipino citizen and his family who had been naturalized in a foreign country and comes or returns to the Philippines.

b. Immediate family members (spouse and children) of the Balikbayan, who are nationals of countries falling under EO 408, travelling together with the Balikbayan


Chuck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

heftymagician said:


> That's nice! How much did you end up paying for six months? I was thinking of going 6 months extension as well which I hope by then things are under control.


It was around P10k


----------



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

hogrider said:


> It was around P10k


Thanks for sharing! I'll also provide an update once I go to the local BI in my area.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

heftymagician said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'll also provide an update once I go to the local BI in my area.


The 6 months extensions are not always given. It needs the approval of the officer in charge. So far I've done this twice without a problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following is an extract from the BI website: 3. What are the privileges of a Balikbayan?

Those who are admitted as Balikbayans are given an initial stay of one (1) year. They may extend their stay for another one (1), two (2) or six (6) months provided that they present their valid passport and filled out the visa extension form and submit it to the Visa Extension Section in the BI Main Office or any BI Offices nationwide. An additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.

This would indicate to me the BB holder has the choice of the length of the extension. If I remember correctly the 6 month option here was in effect prior to the new 6 month option for 9a visa was started.

https://www.immigration.gov.ph/faqs...xtend their stay,or any BI Offices nationwide.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

No such thing as a BB extension, it is just converted to a tourist visa + ACR card.

I have had no luck getting anything more than 2 months at my local BI office. They say you need to go to Manila for the 6 month extension.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> No such thing as a BB extension, it is just converted to a tourist visa + ACR card.
> 
> I have had no luck getting anything more than 2 months at my local BI office. They say you need to go to Manila for the 6 month extension.


:heh:
Going to Manila would demand 2 quarataines, I suppouse?
Which BI office said something that stupid?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> :heh:
> Going to Manila would demand 2 quarataines, I suppouse?
> Which BI office said something that stupid?


My local office has always said the same thing (San Fernando La Union), for 6 months it's a trip to Manila...... I could give the Baguio office a call I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Zep said:


> I have had no luck getting anything more than 2 months at my local BI office. They say you need to go to Manila for the 6 month extension.


My wife took our youngest's US Passport to Immigration at SM North Edsa and got him a 6 month extension last month. It seems like it's entirely up to the IO the day you show up.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The 6 month visa extension for the 9a visa is something that has been implemented in the last couple of years. It has never been available at all BI offices, only selected offices listed on the BI website. The 6 month option on conversion of a BB to 9a has been in effect for years. An expat I know was told by his BI office he could not get the 6 month extension he showed the BI extract I posted and the local office confirmed the requirement with BI Manila and he got the 6 month extension. This happened at least 5 or 6 years ago. Many personnel in BI or other government offices are not knowledgeable of the rules that are published for their agency. 

Chuck


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The 6 month visa extension for the 9a visa is something that has been implemented in the last couple of years. It has never been available at all BI offices, only selected offices listed on the BI website. The 6 month option on conversion of a BB to 9a has been in effect for years. An expat I know was told by his BI office he could not get the 6 month extension he showed the BI extract I posted and the local office confirmed the requirement with BI Manila and he got the 6 month extension. This happened at least 5 or 6 years ago. Many personnel in BI or other government offices are not knowledgeable of the rules that are published for their agency.
> 
> Chuck


Unfortunately that is a major problem with ALL government agencies here in the Philippines! They argue politically back and forth about how to handle various situations and then they vote and pass appropriate laws but then the various agencies effected by those laws either don't know about the change in law or they all interpret the laws differently from one location to another. We have all seen and experienced this issue multiple times in everything we do here...

It's a sad situation!

In reality, the Philippines is an awesome place to retire and live and they actually do have a lot of really good laws to protect every one in nearly every possible situation or scenario but the problem is the vast amount of localized corruption that prevents the laws from being implemented in the first place or if the new laws are implemented, they are rarely enforced properly from one agency location to the next! Every Agency, every office, every Barangay and Municipality basically operates they way they want to depending on who is in charge at that particular point in time...AND THAT makes it very difficult for anyone to accomplish anything with any degree of consistency...


----------

